# Probleme Namensauflösung im VPN



## olibi (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo
hab seit ca. einem Jahr einen D-link VPN Server DI-824VUPN+ am laufen über den ich Datem vom local Network mit einem Bekannten austausche. Dies Funktioniert gut, jedoch bekommt der VPN Client im Netzwerk die PC`s bzw. die freigegebenen Laufwerke nicht angezeigt. Nur nach suchen der IP oder Namen des Computers ist ein Verbinden möglich. Aus diesem Grund gehe ich auch davon aus gibt es Probleme bei ettlichen Spielen, die bei mir im LAN laufen den Gameserver zu finden. z.B. bei Call Duty 2. Spiele bei denen der Server über IP gesucht werden kann funktionieren nach Eingabe der IP.
Das VPN läuft über PPTP, Authentication Protocol PAP im Server. Cleient von WIN XP.
Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen, da ich jetzt seit längerer Zeit festgefahren bin und keine Lösung finde.
besten Dank
Oliver Brückner


----------



## cRaZe (24. Juli 2006)

Hmm dafür brauchst du leider etwas Profressionellere Router oder einen Windows Server 2000/2003 der als Zentraler DNS dient und auf dem RRAS und DHCP laufen. Somit könntet ihr über den Server ein VPN aufbauen. Dein kollege würde auch vom DHCP eine IP bekommen und könnte den DNS mitbenutzen.


----------

